# FE Formula Book



## lady_j (Mar 10, 2011)

Maybe I'm crazy....

When I was studying for the FE exam last year, I purchased the formula book that they hand out with the exam so that I could practice using it as my only reference. I ended up using it so frequently that I became so familiar with it. I had highlighed it, written notes in it, tabbed it...you name it.

Now that I have been studying for the PE for awhile, I noticed that I keep coming back to it for the am portions. It's got a lot of the same stuff as the CERM, but its compact!

Does anyone else use this as a resource also? I'm going to bring it in with me (we'll see how it goes)!

Good luck in our last month of studying!


----------



## crogmobulon (Mar 10, 2011)

lady_j said:


> Maybe I'm crazy....When I was studying for the FE exam last year, I purchased the formula book that they hand out with the exam so that I could practice using it as my only reference. I ended up using it so frequently that I became so familiar with it. I had highlighed it, written notes in it, tabbed it...you name it.
> 
> Now that I have been studying for the PE for awhile, I noticed that I keep coming back to it for the am portions. It's got a lot of the same stuff as the CERM, but its compact!
> 
> ...


Yes.

The FE manual can be downloaded for free at: http://www.ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIInfo_pg_ppirc-ppircfe.html

The first section has some good basic mathematical formulas, and the Civil section has some lot's of good stuff too. It is more concise than CERM, so it can be helpful for a quick look-up.

It has been 22 years since I took the EIT exam, and I'm glad to have this resource.


----------



## wongdaisiu (Mar 18, 2011)

Be careful. In Illinois, they did not allow the FE Reference Manual as one of the allowable references. You might want to ask around if this is the same thing in other states. Good luck.



lady_j said:


> Maybe I'm crazy....When I was studying for the FE exam last year, I purchased the formula book that they hand out with the exam so that I could practice using it as my only reference. I ended up using it so frequently that I became so familiar with it. I had highlighed it, written notes in it, tabbed it...you name it.
> 
> Now that I have been studying for the PE for awhile, I noticed that I keep coming back to it for the am portions. It's got a lot of the same stuff as the CERM, but its compact!
> 
> ...


----------

